
Validate your HTML/CSS email code with Fractal - joshuacc
http://www.campaignmonitor.com/blog/post/3505/validate-your-html-css-email-code-with-fractal/
======
ChrisArchitect
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2705743>

